# Comparing commercial hedgehog food



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

So your walking down the small animal isle at your pet store, you tell the employee when they ask that your shopping for your hedgehog. They happily show you the hedgehog food they have, one maybe two brands. It's seems majority of the hedgehog parents feed cat food because we are told hedgehog food is junk. So I'm doing a comparison of hedgehog foods. These are pulled from manufactures websites when possible. 
This hopefully will allow us to make wise decisions in making choices on what goes in our hedgies dish.

*Pretty Pets*
Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 32%, Crude Fat/Oil (min) 5 %, Crude Fiber (max) 6 %, Moisture (max) 10 %, Ash (max) 4 %, Vitamin A (min) 17,500 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (min) 800 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg, Copper (min) 10 mg/kg.

INGREDIENTS: 
Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry Meal, Oats, Beet Pulp Fiber, Potato Protein, Wheat Isolate, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Coconut Oil, Soya Oil, sodium Bicarbonate, Choline Chloride, L-Lysine, DL Methionine, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulfate, D-Biotin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K3), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Rosemary Extract.

*Mazuri Insectivore*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein not less than 28%
Crude fat not less than 12%
Crude fiber not more than	13%

Poultry by-product meal, ground soybean hulls, ground wheat, low ash poultry by product, dried beet pulp, rice flour, soybean meal, dried egg product, ground aspen, porcine animal fat, poultry fat, poultry digest (flavor), dried apple pomace, powdered cellulose, wheat germ, fish meal (menhaden), dried whey, shrimp meal, soybean oil, lecithin, brewers dried yeast, fish oil (menhaden), phosphoric acid, salt, dl-methionine, taurine, marigold extract, choline chloride, naturally preserved with mixed tocopherols (form of vitamin E; citric acid, rosemary extract), l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (stabilized vitamin C), inositol, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (source of vitamin E), vitamin B12 supplement, niacin, manganous oxide, thiamin mononitrate, zinc oxide, calcium carbonate, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K), calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, canthaxanthin (color), zinc sulfate, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, biotin, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3).

*Exotic nutrition hedgehog complete*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: CRUDE PROTEIN (MIN) ....
35.01% CRUDE FAT (MIN)..........14.07 % CRUDE FIBER (MIN)....... 17.5% CRUDE FIBER (MAX).......4.43 % VITA MIN A (MIN)....9042.52 IU/LB. VITAMIN D (MIN) 2150.0.00 IU/LB. VITAMIN E (MIN) 80.34
IU/LB. CALCIUM .249% PHOSPHORUS .384% ASH 3.59% SELENIUM 0.154 PPM.

INGREDIENTS: BLOODMEAL, SOYBEAN MEAL, GROUND CORN, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, WHOLE ROASTED SOYBEANS, TALLOW, CANE MOLASSES, DRIED BEET PULP, DRIED MEALWORMS, YEAST CULTURE, L. ACIDOPHILUS,S. FAECIUM, S. CEREVISIAE, CHOLINE CHLORIDE, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, COPPER SULFATE, ZINC PROTEINATE, MANGANESE PROTEINATE, COPPER PROTEINATE, COLBOLT PROTEINATE, THIAMINE MONOITRATE, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D, VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, ZINC OXIDE, BIOTIN, FOLIC ACID, NIACIN SUPPLEMENT, PYRIDOXINE HCL, DEHY ALFALFA MEAL, PANTOTHENIC ACID, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT.

*Vita Prima Sunscription Exotics Hedgehog Formula *

Guaranteed Analysis % AMT UOM
Crude Protein (min) 38%
Crude Fat (min) 8% 
Crude Fiber (max) 9% 
Moisture (max) 14% 
Calcium (min) 2.0% 
Phosphorus (min) 1.4%
Vitamin A (min) 22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D3 (min) 2,860 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 616 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) 250 mg/kg 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.4%
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min) 0.04%
Total Microorganisms (min) 30,000 CFU/g (L. acidophilus, L. casei, E. faecium, B. bifidum, A. oryzae) Contains a source of live (viable) naturally occurring microorganisms

Ingredients: Wheat Bran, Poultry Meal, Soy Protein Concentrate, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Chitin Powder, Tuna Meal, Crab Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Freeze Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Yeast Culture, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Kelp Meal, Psyllium Seed Husk, Algae Meal, Fructooligosaccharides, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Carotene, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Sodium Selenite, Selenium Yeast.

*Vita Prima Sunscription Exotics Hedgehog Formula * they say on their website this is vita smart

Guaranteed Analysis % AMT UOM
Crude Protein (min) 38%
Crude Fat (min) 8% 
Crude Fiber (max) 9% 
Moisture (max) 14% 
Calcium (min) 2.0% 
Phosphorus (min) 1.4%
Vitamin A (min) 22,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D3 (min) 2,860 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 616 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) 250 mg/kg 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.4%
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min) 0.04%
Total Microorganisms (min) 30,000 CFU/g (L. acidophilus, L. casei, E. faecium, B. bifidum, A. oryzae) Contains a source of live (viable) naturally occurring microorganisms

Ingredients: Wheat Bran, Poultry Meal, Soy Protein Concentrate, Fish Meal, Shrimp Meal, Chitin Powder, Tuna Meal, Crab Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Freeze Dried Mealworms, Fish Oil, Vegetable Oil, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Yeast Culture, Ground Flax Seed, Dried Kelp Meal, Psyllium Seed Husk, Algae Meal, Fructooligosaccharides, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Taurine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Carotene, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Sodium Selenite, Selenium Yeast.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm still searching for foods that either I can't find a website for or the websites don't list ingredients.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Just reading the ingredients on all of these makes my eye twitch...augh! So many terrible ingredients. :shock: Which foods are you having trouble finding ingredients for?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

8 & 1, I can find but their website doesn't list it so I'm not sure it's accurate and spikes delight, I'm not sure if it is manufactured or just sold by pet-pro products. 

And yes it's crazy some of the ingredients. The nutritional analysis seems fair, but the ingredients are not what we should be feeding. Some seem like they entered a competition on how much filler they can put in one food.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

*Spike's Delite Premium Diet*

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein -Not less than - 32%
Crude Fat -Not less than - 12%
Crude Fiber -Not more than - 6%
Moisture -Not more than - 12%

Ingredients
Chicken meal, extruded yellow corn, soybean meal, extruded brown rice, fish meal, steam-rolled oat groats, extruded whole soymeal, soy hulls, vegetable oil, Brewers yeast, whole dried egg, blood meal, potassium chloride, salt, magnesium sulfate, potassium sulfate, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A acetate, D-activated animal sterol (source of Vitamin D3), DL-Alpha Tocopheryl acetate (source of Vitamin E), Menadione sodum bisulfate complex (source of Vitamin K), Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, niacin supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, zinc sulfate, maganous oxide, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, corn germ meal, dried kelp, dried tomato pomace, vinegar, yeast culture, monosodium phosphate, sodium sulfate, ferric sulfate, magnesium oxide, cobalt sulfate, cane sugar, DL-methionine, ferrous fumarate, sea salt, l-lysine, lecithin, Vitamin E Supplement, potassium iodide, beta carotene, zinc methionine complex, hydrochloric acid, yucca schidigera extract, algae meal, diatomaceous earth, cobalt choline citrate complex, ferric choline citrate complex, calcium pantothenate, copper choline citrate complex, sodium selenite, magnesium amino acid chelate, zinc amino acid chelate, calcium amino acid chelate, iron amino acid chelate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, cobalt amino acid chelate, thiamine monoitrate, ferrous carbonate, hydrated sodium calcium aluminosilicate, peppermint, violet leaves, garlic, alfalfa, horseradish, parsely, dandelion, geranium, ginger, juniper (berries), elder flowers, hops, licorice, clover, tocopherol, amylase, cellulose, maltase, phytase, protease, lipase, mixed tocopherols, citric a acid, ascorbic acid, rosemary extract.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

*Browns Zoo-Vital*

Crude Protein (min) 15.0%
Crude Fat (min) 4.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 7.0%
Moisture (max) 12.0%
Vitamin A (min) 2,500 IU/kg.
Total Microorganisms (min) 7,500,000 CFU/lb
(B. subtilis, A. oryzae, L. acidophilus, L. Casei, Bifodobacterium, E. faecium, Aspergillus niger)
Contains a source of viable, naturally occurring microorganisms.

Ingredients
Corn, Wheat, Oats, Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols) Dehydratyed Alfalfa Meal, Dried Bananas, Dried Carrots, Raisins, Green Peas, Lentils, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Brewers Dried Yeast, Freeze-Dried Mealworms (Tenebrio Molitor), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E supplement, L-2-Ascorbyl-2-PolyPhospahte, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Biotin, Choline Chloride, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin-5-Phosphate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridioxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifodobacterium Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for going through the work of researching this, twobytwo. It should be stickied when it's finished. I'm appalled at the awful ingredients on 95% of these. First three ingredients on Browns Zoo are all different grains?! Get out!
The only one that seems decent is the Vita Prima mix, but even that has a really low fat percentage.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you, I am starting to pick them apart one by one on individual ingredients. Every time I get half way done it disappears.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you know about pet food ingredients, even the Vita Prima is garbage. Not as bad as the others, but still garbage. Spike's Delite is the only one I would ever recommend to go into a mix, and I would personally still avoid it with a few of the ingredients included.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hopefully within the next couple days I will be posting a breakdown of pretty pets ingredients, then just going down the list. I will admit, doing this little project is being an amazing learning experience. 

I am trying to find links for what each ingredient is or why it should/ shouldn't be in food. Some are harder to find as I refuse to use a site that is selling you a product, of course all their ingredients are superior and beneficial with no risks.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

As has been said, the cardboard box is more nutritious than any of those foods. 

I don't remember the website but there has been a dog food ingredient link that has been posted here in the past. I remember there used to be a list of stuff that SHOULD NOT be in your pet food--like BHT and stuff like that. Maybe Lillysmommy knows??


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I have found a few, I don't remember the one I've been checking. I had to switch to my cellphone because the iPad battery is almost dead. 
I'm about halfway through pretty pets food. So far most of the ingredients aren't bad per say, but not ideal and shouldn't be the bulk. 
The one i'm looking forward to ripping apart has to be Mazuri. Something about porcupine fat has me excited! Then the ground Aspen!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Isn't that "porcine fat"? It's pork. 

Not to hijack your thread, but this is the ingredient list of what I feed, just for comparison's sake. It's all real food, human grade. 

This is Prowl from the Honest Kitchen and it's mixed with water, so you can mix it fresh yourself.
All ingredients dehydrated: Chicken, eggs, potatoes, sweet potatoes, organic flaxseed, pumpkin, spinach, cranberries, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, thiamine mononitrate.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Apparently it is porcine fat.:???::???: in order for them to list the specific animal source it has to be slaughtered, I was wondering what porcupines were being slaughtered for. But I hadn't gotten to that food. When I started this there was no specific order to the list. It was as they popped in my head. 

Would that website be dogfoodproject.com?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's the site.  It's my favorite for recommending to people who want to learn about the ingredients in their dog/cat food.

I'm looking forward to you getting to Mazuri too, considering that's the one I've seen most recommended by vets. :roll:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Mazuri may not have porcupine fat, but it does contain ground aspen. It's a hedgehog, not a beaver!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Y'know, the other fun thing is that some pet foods have "powdered cellulose" in the ingredients. Dogfoodproject's words on that -



> AAFCO: Purified, mechanically disintegrated cellulose prepared by processing alpha cellulose obtained as a pulp from fibrous plant materials.
> 
> Dried wood is the most common source for cellulose (I'm not kidding.). It is cleaned, processed into a fine powder and used to add bulk and consistency to cheap pet foods. I would consider this ingredient appropriate for termites, but certainly not for dogs or cats.


I'm not sure how true it is, but to be honest, I really wouldn't be surprised. And if I remember correctly, I think even some foods that are usually recommended, like Chicken Soup, have it. I need to rework the recommended brands list at some point, I'm not really happy with it anymore between Chicken Soup and Blue Buffalo. I know a lot of people are shooting down Taste of the Wild now too, due to the company that owns it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm working backwards. It's easier for my brain to grasp crappy food having crappy ingredients. Then I will move onto what we recommend. 
The light chicken noodle soup recently changed, at least at my store. From lite to adult weight control or something like that. I had one balk at it. She said this isn't my food, I don't remember it being in a purple bag.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Understandable! I'm probably going to rework that Recommended Brands list at some point, and make it a little more in-depth. I'd like to do something similar to other/previous lists, with "best" "great" "good", etc. sections, and specific guidelines for each section or something. I want to go over the Beginner's Guide as well. 

Once you're done with your research on these, we could put it into a sticky, something along the lines of "Hedgehog Foods - why to avoid them" or something like that. 

Oh, and I went to check the Chicken Soup foods - nope, the "Weight & Mature Care" food still has powdered cellulose, sixth ingredient. *sigh*


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The problem I'm finding is there are good ingredients, ok ingredients and bad ingredients. Then there are ok ingredients but bad where they are on the list. 
Some I can't find a source that seems decent to quote in pet food, so I am pulling information on it as a chemical or it's presence in human food. 
Naturally pretty pets is probably taking me the longest, it's the first one. I'm almost half way there but I'm down to chemicals. Also I'm doing this while watching my boys. So it is taking a bit longer than planned. 
Reading labels isn't something new to me, one of my boys is allergic to red dye 40. So I am used to reading them on just about everything, foods, drinks, soaps, medicines, even craft supplies. But this is taking it to a whole new level. Personally I'm not a person that likes to take things at face value. Just because someone says something is good or bad for you doesn't make it true. I'll say this much, my opinion of pretty pets hasn't changed much. I'm seeing most of the ingredients being what I would consider neutral, not bad but could be much better. Like poultry meal. Ok it's the 3rd ingredient. Why not the first? Why not chicken meal? Why not chicken? In it's own, it's not bad. When you look at the ingredient list as a whole the poultry meal becomes worse. 3rd ingredient, listed after 2 types of corn product, and it's the only meat listed. 
I am very much enjoying this research project. Mainly I am feeling more confident explaining why the commercial hedgehog diets are not a great choice, not just because they are. 
A while back I read somewhere that a company developed their hedgehog diet from watching European hedgehogs eat from dumpsters. Doing this research, I'd believe it and I could bet that I could take an educated guess as to the individual company. Adding to that if someone were to determine our nutritional needs by watching what we eat, we would all be doomed.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Here are links to the ingredients in pretty pets food. 
I wasn't able to find links for each individual ingredient in pet food, in those cases I provided a link for the ingredient in human food or the chemical alone.
At this point I am not grading ingredients, that will come later. This will allow us to make our own judgement on the ingredients. 
If any of the links do not work, please let me know.

Pretty Pets Hedgehog Food
http://prettybird.com.ashopcart.com/catalogue.php?exp=70|28|&cat=31&shop=1

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein (min) 32%, Crude Fat/Oil (min) 5 %, Crude Fiber (max) 6 %, Moisture (max) 10 %, Ash (max) 4 %, Vitamin A (min) 17,500 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 (min) 800 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg, Copper (min) 10 mg/kg.

INGREDIENTS: 
Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry Meal, Oats, Beet Pulp Fiber, Potato Protein, Wheat Isolate, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Coconut Oil, Soya Oil, sodium Bicarbonate, Choline Chloride, L-Lysine, DL Methionine, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Ferrous Sulfate, D-Biotin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K3), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Cobalt Sulfate, Rosemary Extract.

Corn- https://www.vetlearn.com/_preview?_cms.fe.previewId=9955a990-1205-11e1-a602-0050568d3693
Corn Gluten Meal- https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_gluten_meal
Poultry Meal- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=meat-meal
Oats- http://www.pet360.com/dog/health/benefits-of-oats-for-dogs-and-cats/Hs3L43Izt0ayqHbgY7msGw
Beet Pulp Fiber- http://www.petfoodindustry.com/articles/31-beet-pulp
Potato Protein- http://www.petfoodindustry.com/articles/203-protein-from-potatoes
Wheat Isolate- http://www.livestrong.com/article/492103-what-is-wheat-protein-isolate/
Calcium Carbonate- http://www.drugs.com/cdi/calcium-carbonate.html
Dicalcium Phosphate- http://www.livestrong.com/article/147763-negative-effects-of-dicalcium-phosphate/
Coconut Oil- http://www.thedrakecenter.com/blogs/risks-and-benefits-coconut-oil-for-pets
Soya Oil- http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&C=3&A=1834&S=0
sodium Bicarbonate- http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/poisonous-foods-for-dogs.html#bakingsoda
Choline Chloride- https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choline_chloride
L-Lysine- http://www.petmd.com/pet-medication/lysine
DL Methionine- http://truthaboutpetfood.com/what-is-dl-methionine/
Vitamin E Supplement- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Ferrous Sulfate-http://pets.thenest.com/ferrous-sulfate-dog-food-10303.html
D-Biotin- http://slimdoggy.com/ingredients-a-to-z-biotin-in-dog-food/
Yucca Schidigera Extract- http://slimdoggy.com/dog-food-ingredients-a-to-z-yucca-schidigera/
Zinc Oxide- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dminerals
Manganous Oxide- http://www.numinor.com/files/msdsmanganousoxide2010.pdf http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/pub/3325.htm
Niacinamide- https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicotinamide
Vitamin B12 Supplement- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Mixed Tocopherols- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/?page=betterproducts (preservatives) 
Copper Sulfate-http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/dog-food-ingredients/0113/copper-sulphate
Calcium Iodate- http://www.fda.gov/Food/IngredientsPackagingLabeling/GRAS/SCOGS/ucm260887.htm http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/pub/3100.htm
Beta Carotene- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Vitamin A Supplement- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Calcium Pantothenate- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Sodium Selenite- http://truthaboutpetfood.com/a-close-look-at-a-tiny-pet-food-ingredient-selenium/
Folic Acid- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Riboflavin- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride- http://www.fda.gov/Food/IngredientsPackagingLabeling/GRAS/SCOGS/ucm261050.htm
Thiamine Mononitrate- https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiamine_mononitrate http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (source of Vitamin K3)- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/?page=menadione
Vitamin D3 Supplement- http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=vitamins
Cobalt Sulfate- http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/copper-sulfate-dog-food/
Rosemary Extract- http://www.thedogpress.com/dogfood/Rosemary-Neurotoxin-10032_Liquorman.asp


----------

